# flushable wipe disaster........



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## SC Plumbing Repair (Dec 7, 2020)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


>


Just had that conversation with my daughter last night, used your post to provide further education.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

SC Plumbing Repair said:


> Just had that conversation with my daughter last night, used your post to provide further education.


those disposable wipes in time will banckrupt municipalities dealing with the problems they cause..and will make drain cleaners rich....


----------



## SC Plumbing Repair (Dec 7, 2020)

I think the Municipalities should backcharge the manufacturers for the repairs.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

SC Plumbing Repair said:


> I think the Municipalities should backcharge the manufacturers for the repairs.


the country that made the video I posted is in the middle of litagation just for that reason...for calling them " flush able wipes"....


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

I love wipes. They keep food on the table and the power running


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

They should compress them an burn them to generate electricity or heat


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Venomthirst said:


> They should compress them an burn them to generate electricity or heat


Can you imagine the smell?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> They should compress them an burn them to generate electricity or heat


compress for building blocks for your house...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

fatberg straight ahead................


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

My specialty is lift pumps, so I have a love/hate relationship with wipes. Hate yanking them out of impellers, but they do ensure a steady stream of work. 🙄


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

hewhodigsholes said:


> ..........they do ensure a steady stream of work. 🙄


Hardly! They block the stream!!

Yeah, we have a couple nursing homes that have given me lots of late night OT.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

My mom uses them and I've tolder her to stop. I'm going to show her this video next time I see her.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Love, love, love 'flushable' wipes. Drain machines, jetting, new pumps, wipes generate a lot of money for me.


----------

